

What Are The Odds? - HSO
http://happydays.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/22/what-are-the-odds/

======
bwd
"In government, for example, a 'should-have-known-it' blame game is played
after every tragedy."

This statement, and the later explanation of "misleading or insignificant"
information that can't be sorted from actual signal is one of the best
explanations of government failure in recent calamitous US events (i.e. Sept.
11 and the financial collapse). No matter what happens or which side is in
power, there's always a politician on the other side who stands up to cast
blame. The public never seems to see through this charade.

------
HSO
At the bottom of the post, there is a video of an excellent lecture at Google
Talks.

